#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Huge Api Collection

## pdms.ir

Specification

API Spec 11P, Packaged Reciprocating Compressors for Oil and Gas Production Services
API Spec 12B, Bolted Tanks for Storage of Production Liquids
API Spec 12D, Field Welded Tanksf or Storage of Production Liquids
API Spec 12F, Shop Welded Tanks for Storagoef Production Liquids
API Spec 12GDU, Glycol-Type Gas Dehydration Units
Api Spec 12J, Oil And Gas Separator
API Spec 12J, Oil Gas Separators
API Spec 12K, Indirect Type Oil-Field Heaters
API Spec 12L, Vertical and Horizontal Emulsion Treaters
API Spec 12P, Fiberglass Reinforced Plastic Tanks
Api Spec 17K, SPECIFICATION FOR BONDED FLEXIBLE PIPE
API Spec 5CT, Specification for Casing and Tubing)
API Spec 5L, Specification for Line Pipe
API Spec 5LC, Specification for CRA Line Pipe
API SPEC 6A, Specification for WellHead adn Chrismass Tree Equipment
Api Spec 6A, Wellhead and Christmas Tree Equipment
Api Spec 6D, Pipeline Valves
Api Spec 6D, Specification For Pipeline Valves
API Spec 6D_ed21_1994_Suppleement2

Standard
Api St 1104, Welding Of Pipelines and Related Facilities.
Api St 1104, Welding Of Pipelines and Related Facilities_Errata.
Api St 2000, Venting Atmospheric And Low Pressure Storage Tanks.
Api St 2510, Design And Construction Of Lpg Installations.
API St 2555, Method for Liquid Calibration of Tanks.
Api St 2610, Design, Construc, Operation, Maintenance, Inspec of Terminal & Tank Facilities.
Api St 521, Pressure-relieving and depressuring systems.
Api St 526, Flanged Steel Pressure Relief Valves.
Api St 527, Seat Tightness of Pressure Relief Valves.
Api St 530, Calculation of Heater-Tube Thickness in Petroleum Refineries.
Api St 535, Burners For Fired Heaters In General Refinery Services.
Api St 537, Flare Details For General Refinery And Petrochemical Service.
Api St 560, Fired Heaters for General Refinery Service.
Api St 581, Liquid Ring Vacuum Pumps And Compressors For Petroleum, Services.
API St 589, Fire Test for Evaluation of Valve Stem Packing.
API St 594, Check Valves Wafer, Wafer-Lug, and Double Flanged Type.
Api St 598, Valve Inspection and Testing.
API St 599, Metal Plug Valves-Flanged and Welding Ends.
Api St 600, Bolted Bonnet Steel Gate Valves.
Api St 602, Compact Steel Gate Valves-Flanged, Threaded, Welding, and Extended-Body Ends.
Api St 603, Corrosion-Resistant, Bolted Bonnet Gate Valves-Flanged and Butt-Welding Ends.
Api St 607, Fire Test for Soft-Seated Quarter-Turn Valves.
Api St 608, Metal Ball Valves.
Api St 609, Butterfly Valves.
Api St 610, Centrifugal Pumps.
API St 611, General-Purpose Steam Turbines.
Api St 612, Special Purpose Steam Turbines For Petroleum, Chemical, And Gas Industry Services.
Api St 613, Special Purpose Gear Units For Petroleum, Chemistry & Gas Ind Service.
Api St 614, Lubrication, Shaft-Sealing, And Control-Oil Systems And Auxiliaries.
API St 616, Gas Turbines for the Petroleum Chemical and Gas Industry Services.
Api St 617, Axial And Centrifugal Compressors And Expander-Compressors.
Api St 618, Reciprocating Compressors For Petroleum Chemical And Gas Industry Services.
API St 619, Rotary Type Positive Displacement Compressor.
Api St 620, Design and construction of Large Welded Low Pressure Storage Tanks.
Api St 620, Design and construction of Large Welded Low Pressure Storage Tanks_ad.1.
Api St 620, Design and construction of Large Welded Low Pressure Storage Tanks_ad.3.
Api St 650, Welded Steel Tanks for Oil Storage.
API St 653, Tank Inspection, Repair, Alteration, and Reconstruction.
Api St 660, Shell-And-Tube Heat Exchangers For General Refinery Services.
Api St 661, Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers For General Refinery Service.
Api St 662, Plate Heat Exchangers For General Refinery Services.
API St 670, Machinery Protection System.
API St 671, Special-Purpose Couplings.
API St 672, Packaged, Integrally Geared Centrifugal Air Compressors.
Api St 673, Centrifugal Fans For Petroleum, Chemical And Gas Industry Services.
Api St 674, Positive Displacement Pump-Reciprocating.
Api St 675, Positive Displacement Pumps - Controlled Volume.
Api St 676, Positive Displacement Pumps - Rotary.
Api St 677, General Purpose Gear Units For Petroleum, Chemical, And Gas Industry Services.
Api St 682, Shaft Sealing Systems For Centrifugal And Rotary Compressors.

Other

Api - Security Guidelines Fro The Petroleum Industry.
Api - Technical Databook - Petroleum Refining - 6Th Ed (1997).
Api 510 Pressure Vessel Inspection Code
API BULL 2U, Stability Design of Cylindrical Shells
API BULL 2V, Flat Plate Structures
API Insp 510, Pressure Vessel Inspec Code_Maintenance Inspec, Rating, Repair, Alteration
API Insp 570, Piping Inspec Code-Inspec,Repair,Alteration,Rerating In-service Piping Systems
Api Pub 2030, Fixed Water Spray System For Fire Protection
Api Pub 327, Aboveground Storage Tanks Standard - Tutorial
Api Pub 4465, Treatment Technologies For Refinery Wastes
List Api Standards





> Download Link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Password : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Recommended Practice

Api Rec 1102, Steel Pipelines Crossing Railroads And Highways
Api Rec 2A-WSD, Planning, Designing and Constructing Fixed Offshore Platforms
Api Rec 2FPS, Planning, Designing And Constructing Floating Production Systems
Api Rec 500, Classification Of Locations For Electrical Instalations In Petroleum Facilities
Api Rec 505, Classification Of Locations For Electrical Installations At Petroleum Facilities
Api Rec 520_Part 1, Sizing, Selection & Installation of Pressure-Relieving Devices in Refineries
Api Rec 520_Part 2, Sizing, Selection & Instalation Of Pressure-Relieving Devices In Refineries
Api Rec 521, Guide For Pressure-Relieving And Depressuring Systems
API Rec 536, Post-Combustion NOx Control for Fired Equipment
Api Rec 540, Electrical Installations In Petroleum Processing Plants
Api Rec 551, Process Measurement Instrumentation
Api Rec 556, Instrumentation And Control Systems For Fired Heaters And Steam Generators
Api Rec 579, Fitness for Service
Api Rec 580, Risk Based Inspection
Api Rec 581, Risk-Based Inspection, Base Resource Document
Api Rec 5L1, Railroad Transportation of Line Pipe
Api Rec 5L3, Conducting Drop-Weight Tear Tests on Line Pipe
Api Rec 5L8, Field Inspection Of New Line Pipe
Api Rec 5LW, Transportation of Line Pipe on Barges and Marine Vessels
API Rec 651, Cathodic Protection of Aboveground Petroleum Storage Tanks
API Rec 80, Guidelines for the Definition of Onshore Gas Gathering Lines
API RP 1102 (1993)
API RP 1109 (1993)
API RP 1110 (1991)
API RP 1111 (1999)
API RP 1114 (1994)
API RP 1117 (1996)
API RP 1141 (1994)
API RP 12N (1994)
Api Rp 12r1 (1997)
API RP 14B (1994)
API RP 14C_2001-ed7_SafetySystemForOffsh
API RP 14E (1991)
API RP 14G (1993)
API RP 14H (1994)
API RP 14J (2001)
API RP 14J_2001-ed2_HazardAnalysisOffsh
API RP 1604 (1996)
API RP 1615 (1996)
API RP 1621 (1993)
API RP 1631 (2001)
API RP 1632 (1996)
Api Rp 16Q - Design, Selection, Operation And Maintenance Of Marine Drilling Risers Systems
Api Rp 17A (1996)
Api Rp 17B (1998)
Api Rp 17G (1995)
API RP 2016 (2001)
API RP 2201 (1995)
API RP 2210 (2000)
Api Rp 2350 (1996)
Api Rp 2350 - Overfill Protection For Storage Tanks In Petroleum Facilities (2Nd, 1996)
Api Rp 2A-Lfrd (1997)
Api Rp 2Sk (1996)
API RP 2T 2nd Ed
API RP 500_ed2-1997
Api Rp 55 - Oil And Gas Producing And Operation Facilities, Hydrogen Sulfide h2S
API RP 552 (1994)
API RP 553 (1998)
API RP 554 (1995)
API RP 555 (2001)
API RP 556 (1997)
API RP 557 (2000)
Api Rp 572 (2Nd 2001 80P)-Pressure Vessels Inspection
Api Rp 573 - Inspection Of Fired Boilers And Heaters (1St, 1991)
Api Rp 574 (1998)Piping System Components
Api Rp 575 (1995) Inspection - Pressure-Relieving Devices
API RP 576 (2000)
Api Rp 577 - Welding Inspection And Metallurgy
API RP 578 (1999)
Api Rp 579 (2000) Fitness-For-Service First Edition
API RP 582 (2001)
API RP 591 (1998)
Api Rp 5b1 - Gauging And Inspection Of Casing, Tubing, And Line Pipe Threads - 5Th Ed, 1999
API Rp 5L ed42 Specification for line pipe 2000
API RP 5L8 ed2 Field inspection of new line pipe 1996
Api Rp 5Lw - Transportation Of Line Pipe On Barges And Marine Vessels - 2Nd Ed, 1996
API RP 621 (2002)
API RP 651 (1997)
API RP 652 (1997)
API RP 683 (1993)
API RP 686 (1996)
API RP 687 (2001)
Api Rp 941 5Th 1997 (Steel For Hydrogen Service





> Link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards

Api Mpms 10.1, Sediment and Water
Api Mpms 10.2, Sediment and Water


Api Mpms 10.3, Sediment and Water
Api Mpms 10.4, Sediment and Water
Api Mpms 10.5, Sediment and Water
Api Mpms 10.6, Sediment and Water
Api Mpms 10.7, Sediment and Water
Api Mpms 10.8, Sediment and Water
Api Mpms 10.9, Sediment and Water
Api Mpms 11.1.2, Volume Correction Factors
Api Mpms 12.1, Calculation of Petroleum Quantities
Api Mpms 12.2, Calculation of Petroleum Quantities
Api Mpms 12.2.1, Calculation of Petroleum Quantities
Api Mpms 12.2.2, Calculation of Petroleum Quantities
Api Mpms 12.2.3, Calculation of Petroleum Quantities
Api Mpms 12.2.4, Calculation of Petroleum Quantities
Api Mpms 12.2.5, Calculation of Petroleum Quantities
Api Mpms 13.1, Statistical Aspects of Measuring and Sampling
Api Mpms 14.3.1, Natural Gas Fluids Measurement
Api Mpms 14.3.2, Natural Gas Fluids Measurement
Api Mpms 14.3.3, Natural Gas Fluids Measurement
Api Mpms 14.3.4, Natural Gas Fluids Measurement
Api Mpms 14.4, Natural Gas Fluids Measurement
Api Mpms 14.8, Natural Gas Fluids Measurements
Api Mpms 15, Guidelines for the Use of the International System of Units
Api Mpms 17.5, Marine Measurement
Api Mpms 17.7, Marine Measurement
Api Mpms 17.8, Marine Measurement
Api Mpms 19.2, Evaporative-loss Measurement
Api Mpms 19.3F, Evaporative-loss Measurement
Api Mpms 2.2B, Tank Calibration
API MPMS 2.2C, Tank Calibration
API MPMS 2.2D, Tank Calibration
Api Mpms 2.2F, Calibration of horizontal cylindrical tanks
Api Mpms 2.8A, Tank Calibration
Api Mpms 21.1, Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering Systems
API MPMS 3.3 Tank Gauging
Api Mpms 3.4, Tank Gauging
Api Mpms 3.5, Tank Gauging
Api Mpms 3.6, Tank Gauging
Api Mpms 4.1, Proving Systems
Api Mpms 4.2, Proving Systems
Api Mpms 4.3, Proving Systems
Api Mpms 4.4, Proving Systems
Api Mpms 4.5, Proving Systems
Api Mpms 4.6, Proving Systems
Api Mpms 4.7, Proving Systems
Api Mpms 4.8, Proving Systems
Api Mpms 5.1, Metering
Api Mpms 5.2, Metering
Api Mpms 5.3, Metering
Api Mpms 5.4, Metering
Api Mpms 5.5, Metering
Api Mpms 5.6, Metering
Api Mpms 5.8, Metering
Api Mpms 6.1, Metering Assemblies
Api Mpms 6.2, Metering Assemblies
Api Mpms 6.3, Metering Assemblies
Api Mpms 6.4, Metering Assemblies
Api Mpms 6.5, Metering Assemblies
Api Mpms 6.6, Metering Assemblies
Api Mpms 6.7, Metering Assemblies
Api Mpms 7.1, Temperature Determination
Api Mpms 7.2, Temperature Determination
Api Mpms 7.3, Temperature Determination
Api Mpms 7.4, Temperature Determination
Api Mpms 8.1, Sampling
Api Mpms 8.2, Sampling
Api MPMS 8.3, Sampling
Api Mpms 8.4, Sampling
Api Mpms 9.1, Density Determination
Api Mpms 9.2, Density Determination




> Download Link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Password : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



See More: Huge Api Collection

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## egrodrig

Very interesting biblio, thank's

----------


## samiwarraich

great post

----------


## Nabilia

Many are old but a great place to start your collection

Thank you for your work, please try to put dates with your listings and it will be more helpful

----------


## dliu

Thanks a lot for great share

----------


## august8

Great! many thanks!

----------


## f81aa

A huge thank you

----------


## greges2009

Thak you pdms.ir

----------


## comizeti

Thank you brother

----------


## simpanbuku

Good reference document, although many already outdated

----------


## jackz ul

thanks great assistance

----------


## ngovankhoi

Thank you very much

See More: Huge Api Collection

----------


## Gasflo

Thanks for this great job. It is highly appreciated

----------


## ehsanyou

hi
I need procedure of rig inspection(offshore).
Annual, monthly,...
in advanced thanks for your cooperation.

----------


## sumon emam

very fine job. thanks.

----------


## edzky

thanks

----------


## ARMOFI

Thank you very much for the API service.Mr.pdms.ir

----------


## petrolstd1

I appreciate it very much, but the first download link is not available anymore in 4shared...

----------


## atiteo

links are dead, Re-upload please

----------


## alessio

Hi brother,
all links are dead, what about share it again?
Thank you so much!

----------


## atiteo

Hey guys,

Someone who has these can share again pls?

----------


## juve0011

bump




> Hey guys,
> 
> Someone who has these can share again pls?

----------


## gmxgtr

I am looking for API 5LC & 5LD FOURTH EDITIONS (released March 1st). Does anyone have these specs already?

----------


## ishaksaban

link not valid

See More: Huge Api Collection

----------


## phatzie

Wasn't able to get to the site.  :Frown:  it says 'not found.'  :Frown:

----------


## Marty Thompson

Ha Ha, that file was shared 5.5 years ago. You can't expect all files to be kept active. If it was working, the files would be very old, most would be superseded.

Use this link to search 4shared. There are several collections, also mostly several years old. (Many newer standards are shared on this site, you have to spend the time to go through the threads.)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gs153

please upload 
API RP 621-2010 : Reconditioning of Metallic Gate, Globe, and Check Valves 
API RP 622-2011 : Type Testing of Process Valve Packing for Fugitive Emissions 

thanks and regards.

----------


## Marty Thompson

API RP 621 3rd Aug. 2010 Reconditioning of Metallic Gate, Globe, and Check Valves

----------


## gs153

Thanks Marty for your help.

----------


## philby

Does anyone have API 664?

----------


## philby

Here are 4 more API standards.

API  603 - 2013
API  612 - 2014
API  622 - 2011
API  624 - 2014

Enjoy!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Only the ballot draft
API Standard 664 1st ballot draft2786 Spiral Plate Heat Exchangers.pdf

----------


## philby

Anyone have API 17TR10?

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## carlucido

Dear Marty

Please share the latest revisions of API's

609
594
540
556
606
675
681
700
750
751
910
327

Thanks very much

----------


## caveroglass

por favor necesito la norma astm d4021, gracias de antemano

See More: Huge Api Collection

----------


## avera578

Hi Friends
Could you upload the link again? because the link not found

Thank you

----------


## AndyU3D

l234

----------


## Srajeshkumar

links are outdated please Re-upload in media fire

----------


## kelvindavis9@gmail.com

API 624 required

----------


## c4275313

asme nm1

----------


## gs153

API STD 624-2014 1ed Type Testing of Rising Stem Valves Equipped with Graphite Packing for Fugitive Emissions
download link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## andi99

Can anyone share API RP 621 latest edition please...
Thank you

----------


## zubair267

> Can anyone share API RP 621 latest edition please...
> Thank you



API RP 621-2018
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## andi99

Thank you very much

----------


## anupm137

Can anybody please share the below,
1) API STD 560-A1 Edition 5 Addendum 1 May 2021 to Fired Heaters for General Refinery Services
2) API std 600 Steel Gate Valves - Flanged and Butt-welding Ends, Bolted Bonnets Edition 14 2021
3) API Std 609 Butterfly Valves: Double-flanged, Lug- and Wafer-type, and Butt-welding Ends Edition 9 2021
4) API Std 613 Special Purpose Gear Units for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services Edition 6 2021
5) API Std 623 Steel Globe ValvesFlanged and Butt-welding Ends, Bolted Bonnets Edition2 2021

----------


## anupm137

Anybody could please share?

----------


## Achyuth

Hi there


I was trying but the page is not active anymore, please can you update the contentSee More: Huge Api Collection

----------

